# Wanted: Disney Boardwalk Villas 3/14-3/21



## amyhwang (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking to go to Disney - would prefer Boardwalk Villas.  March 14 - 21 preferred.  PM me if you have anything.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2015)

While you are welcome to post here, since the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, it is not the best venue to advertise for a Disney resort, which rents for far more.  I'd check one of the websites that specializes in Disney rentals.


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree, but got the same place here last year for $700.  Just keeping hope someone has a last minute rental they don't need again - I have a backup plan but friends staying at the Boardwalk so it would be cool.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> While you are welcome to post here, since the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, it is not the best venue to advertise for a Disney resort, which rents for far more.  I'd check one of the websites that specializes in Disney rentals.



This seems to be a trend of late.


----------



## amyhwang (Feb 22, 2015)

Bumping.  Just in case.


----------

